# REALLY, REALLY "NEED" some help!



## opus (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm having so many problems. Please read this through. I'll be brief. I wanted to have a website like www.prepsportwear.com. Please take a look, it's a fun and interesting site. We all graduated high school and middle school and this company has a T-Shirt (and other apparel like hats, hoodies, etc for every elementary, middle school and high school - in school colors with product rendered. I'm trying to build a site LIKE this - but it's not with schools. What I need is a designer who can BUILD me a site like this ecommerce site. And, what module is there for apparel??? where my designer can make an image and render it on a T-Shirt, Hoodie, Hat, Jersey, etc;. I see GoMedia has a T-Shirt - but - the NCAA, NFL, all of them seem to have the SAME mock-up - a white background, shirt angled, shadows etc; Is there an APPAREL MODULE for all this like the sites I've mentioned? 

Second, every designer in the world says they can do what I want and I'm dumping money and finding midstream they oversold to me their experience and capabilities and I've lost thousands and have NO site yet. I had a designer that said you need Magento OS. So, he had my artist design (four figures) the opening page and product page. He gets it when finished and says "this is over my head, I don't know how to implement this into Magento". I said, "shouldn't we then be given a Magento template and design it with my designer" and he says "no, because you have some features that magento won't do, but here's a guy who I think can help you". So, I talk to him and he says, upon looking at this site (prepsportswear.com) "just take a picture of each shirt you make". I said "no, I need a rendering tool or module". He doesn't know what to do.

Does anyone know a web developer for APPAREL and other items (like class rings, plaques, etc that has built an ecommerce site with rendering modules. 

Also, I have no ecommerce experience so I'm not much help. I did seem to "think to myself" that I just need one photograph and photoshop for each product to "get it close" - but when I see ALL THESE WEBSITES with the same hat, t-shirt, hoodie, long sleeve t-shirt, jerseys, class rings, plaques and everything is 3D rendered - there has got to be a solution out there for me. I've called a couple of these web places and either don't get a call back (which I understand) or they won't reveal anything because they're concerned I"m a competitor. (I'm not, what I'm doing is totally unrelated to their market - I just need the same ecommerce solution and product rendering).

So, I'm here. I hope someone can point me in the right direction. I need a backend developer, I have a cooperative designer, and I need information regarding the product rendering.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't think this site url is a real site, please check.


----------



## efreshly (Oct 25, 2010)

yes this is not correct url plz correct the url.


----------



## opus (Jul 27, 2009)

www.prepsportswear.com I forget the s.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

what is your budget?? 6 figures? 5 figures? 

PrepSportswear has 30-50 employees and does 5-6 MILLION dollars in annual sales. More than a couple of those employees are bound to be dedicated Web Weenies (probably a database guy, a designer and/or programmer. So they have 150-250k just in salaries. THEN they pay for licensing, marketing, and COGS (inventory, labor, shipping). 

You can't do what they do for a couple thousand dollars.


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

It's a cool site. Just like you said, it has the e-commerce part and real-time design & rendering. Magento is very good for the e-commerce part. But you need to integrate the real-time design & rendering component, which is a very important part. 
Jiarby is right, this thing is not cheap and easy if you want to have a reasonable e-commerce with all these functions and operate it. 
Let me know if you really want to do this. dan.su[USER=122736]@jibinfo[/USER].com


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

Take a look at Scene7 from Adobe. It's a hosted 'software as service' image-server that will do what you want, I think. Being hosted on their servers will take away the need for heavy-duty rendering capacity on your own server too. I have no personal experience with it, but have heard good things.


----------



## opus (Jul 27, 2009)

jibinfo said:


> It's a cool site. Just like you said, it has the e-commerce part and real-time design & rendering. Magento is very good for the e-commerce part. But you need to integrate the real-time design & rendering component, which is a very important part.
> Jiarby is right, this thing is not cheap and easy if you want to have a reasonable e-commerce with all these functions and operate it.
> Let me know if you really want to do this. [email protected]jibinfo.com


I'm not convinced it's real time rendering becuase there are no customization tools. Is it possible that there designers and staff, using the "blank T-Shirt" 3-D photo typeset the shirt (after the design was done) for every school - because - the designs are all the same - doesn't matter the school - the shirts correspond with school colors. The function of the site regarding consumer use seems pretty basic - State, City, School Name, Product Pages. I do 'need' to do this (the function of the site), but in my case, let's say it's Little League Baseball, it would be State, City, League, Team Name, Product Page - that sort of thing (but my website is not Little Leage - it's just an example here). Let me know what your capabilities are and if you've done something like this and can send me some samples of sites like this. If no real time is needed (in other words, my designer designs the shirts off of some photo shop module for example), could Magento be used from a functional standpoint?


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

Technically this component is a 2D program, not 3D. Just the t-shirt picture is 3D look picture. So the real time rendering is actually real time put the design on the shirt background when you click the different design. 
Yes, magento can handle that with a customization if you put all the design as a static pictures. But that will add you the operational cost, which is not a good option.


----------



## opus (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd be happy to discuss my project with you.


----------



## dougie54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Have you looked at Inksoft's web in the box? It's a great product that will get you up and running in a short time. It's made for screen printers and their stores. We have it and we like it.


----------



## alstephen (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Doug,

How long have you had the inksoft "store in a box" product? Could you give me an idea how much it is?

Thanks!

-A


----------



## dougie54 (Jul 28, 2010)

We have had it about 10 months. You need to go to their web site and check on the price as this forum doesn't allow prices to be posted.


----------

